
Torch – Leadership Coaching - arikr
https://torch.io/
======
arikr
Reminds me of the 1 minute manager trainings:
[https://www.kenblanchard.com/Products-Services/Coaching-
Serv...](https://www.kenblanchard.com/Products-Services/Coaching-Services)

